# Pork bone success! Beef... ????



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wellllll Mister Titan has finally found an RMB that he will eat, Pork neck! Thank you guys for suggesting that! I truly believe chicken just wasn't his thing. Since I know he likes pork, would feet be ok too? and still be part of his RMB? 

On another RMB note... I did try Beef neck, which were more like just the vertebrae, he like it.. BUT before I feed him more of it, I had a question. Are those too hard for him? I know that beef bones tend to be harder but I figured the neck wouldn't be as bad.. he ate almost all of it, but in both pieces I gave him (about 3-4 inches), he always left about an inch and wouldn't eat anymore where he will eat all the pork neck. Should I worry that it's too tough for him and not give him it any more or just continue and trust he won't hurt his teeth on them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't feed beef bones...others do with no problem. I do worry about tooth damage with the denser bones.
My dogs will eat pork necks fine, but sometimes barf it up as it is so dense and doesn't digest as easily. I assume beef would be the same. And don't forget to balance muscle meat with that bone, there needs to be something in the gut besides all that bone.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Absolutely, he gets about 6- 8 oz of a ground meat or fish with it along with an OM (liver or gizzards), cottage cheese, a spoonful of brown rice occasionally, and wheat germ.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lamb neck would work as well


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have feed beef neck and ox tail before, but for the most part it is too expensive for me. It is the weight bearing bones that you have to worry about. Beef animals are butchered later than pigs or lambs so the bones will tend to be a bit harder.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I agree.. it's not the most cost efficient but I'm going to see if I can work something out with the butcher. Beats arguing with him every night for 30-45 minutes trying to get him to eat Chicken anything! I figure he will just stop if it's too hard like he has done.


----------

